# My humble set-up is finished....for now.



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Its sure is tough to know when you are finished your HT,almost always an ongoing process,but I think I am content.The sub and the speaker stands are DYI and are quite heavy(200lbs sub,100lbs each stand),not looking forward to moving in the not too distant future!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

Nice and clean! looks good


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:

Congratulations ...nice setup you have there :yes: :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

Nice set-up,... nice and clean. :T Just the way I like 'em. My system is similar in that respect though not as many goodies as you have


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words....yes,I do like to keep it plain and simple,just like myself:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

They are never finished...:bigsmile: It looks great....


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

That does look really really nice. Simple, basic, clean like the rest have said. I'm jealous.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice setup. How do you like your B&W's? How does your DIY Sub stand up? Did you follow a reference design or design the sub yourself?

Kyle:nerd:


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

keelay said:


> Very nice setup. How do you like your B&W's? How does your DIY Sub stand up? Did you follow a reference design or design the sub yourself?
> 
> Kyle:nerd:


I like the B&W's,thought they were a little on the bright side at first,but with some playing around I got them to a point where I like them.The sub cabinet is almost 20 years old,designed it myself,went with a sealed unit because it is much more forgiving to design.If you look towards the bottom you can see a wood plate under the drivers,there used to be a couple ports there that I experimented with,but ultimately sealed it back up again.Sealed had tighter bass,less boomy,but to be fair it is not big enough to be properly ported.It is fully braced with 1 1/2" wall thickness,just updated the drivers with a pair of Dayton 10" HF drivers.Sounds nice and tight,but not overly loud,as it is in very large room.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I have added a Dayton 15" HF to my priority list. I think within 3 months. I also need a BASH amp to power it. I want to build a 5-6 CF box in the attic. It will be a large sealed, not quiet IB, I keep hearing very good things about the HF series Daytons.

My mains are Natalie P's That I am in the process of building an enclosure for.

Kyle


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Kyle
If I could do it all over again,I would also go with a 15" sub.Duel 10" are great for music,but a single 15" would I am sure be the better way to go for movies.
Dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice looking setup you have. 

Welcome to The Shack. Be careful, it's addicting though...:dizzy:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Your system looks great! What I like most is the Seahawks helmet above your TV. The next best thing to going to a game is watching it in surround sound in your Home Theater!

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude; you need a bigger helmet above your tv...How about a Fathead helmet or of Seneca Wallace! Though Im a Chicago Fan; the Seahawks are ok. Im a Seneca Wallace fan; eventhough he went to Iowa State.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Small hijack - big thumbs up for the Hawkeyes.

Bryan


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Bpape, You like the Hawkeyes?


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks nice. Awesome, pure and simple. I'd love to watch a movie there.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. Lived in the Quad Cities for about 12 years during the Hayden Fry days.

Bryan


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

bpape said:


> Yup. Lived in the Quad Cities for about 12 years during the Hayden Fry days.
> 
> Bryan


Wow..The Quad-Cities!!! Rough!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There are worse places to be. I'd go back to the QC before going back to NJ any day.

Bryan


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Humble! More like very tidy! :clap: I take it you don’t smoke its not like I can see an ashtray on the table.

I take it, you vacuum each day to maintain cleanness! I mean look at that carpet its spotless!

B&W is second good choice for home stereo/cinema use. Well if I had second choice over JBL that is.


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL...I don't smoke,but you way over estimate my cleaning:rofl:I guess the camera was very flattering,the vacuum sees this room once a month!!!


----------



## bigred7078 (Dec 12, 2009)

Slick looking setup ya got there!


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

What b&w models are those?


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

bigvag said:


> What b&w models are those?


The front mains are DM602 S3,rears are DM600 S3,and the center is LCR6 S2.


----------

